# Opinions on this book



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Does anyone think this book is worthwhile for getting a good understanding of chord voicings for guitar. I'm not a jazz player but I'd like to understand it better. I haven't really studied theory in decades. I'd like to improve my self in that area. 
Any other recommendations are welcome.









Complete Book of Harmony, Theory & Voicing for Guitar: Willmott, Bret: 0796279018777: Amazon.com: Books


Complete Book of Harmony, Theory & Voicing for Guitar [Willmott, Bret] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Complete Book of Harmony, Theory & Voicing for Guitar



www.amazon.com


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

I don’t know the book, but I’m a bit anal so I’m going to ask the the same question as usual 
What is it in your playing that you hope to change/improve/… thanks to this book ? ie: what’s your musics goal ?

If it’s just knowing theory for the sake of knowledge that’s fine, but if it’s to achieve some musical goal it’s good to know which one.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Derek_T said:


> I don’t know the book, but I’m a bit anal so I’m going to ask the the same question as usual
> What is it in your playing that you hope to change/improve/… thanks to this book ? ie: what’s your musics goal ?
> 
> If it’s just knowing theory for the sake of knowledge that’s fine, but if it’s to achieve some musical goal it’s good to know which one.


Its never knowing theory for the sake of knowledge. The knowledge of theory is going to make sense to the practical application somewhere down the line. I'd like to dabble in to the jazz world a bit, learn harmony, chord improvisation, etc and eventually apply that to what I play.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

The Mickey Baker jazz guitar method is the book that Randy Bachman used with Lenny Breau. Randy used what he learned to write Undun, and Looking Out For Number One, among others.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

Paul M said:


> The Mickey Baker jazz guitar method is the book that Randy Bachman used with Lenny Breau. Randy used what he learned to write Undun, and Looking Out For Number One, among others.


So did Robben Ford I think.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Derek_T said:


> So did Robben Ford I think.


Yes that is correct


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Everybody used the first six or seven lessons of Mickey Baker back in the day. I was playing one of my songs in a music store and another old fart came around the corner and said: "Mickey Baker."

Same song, different store drew a little crowd. Can't go wrong with the first few lessons.

Mickey is very "condensed" and not "exhaustive".

If you want to practise for 25 hours every day and also have an exhaustive reference on hand, maybe go with Al DiMeola's Guide to Scales, Chords and Arpeggios.

I believe, every scrap of knowledge is applicable to any style. You won't learn imagination in a book.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

It so depends on what you want to do. I still use the Mickey Baker book(s). If you want to play like Joe Pass..... well that's another 5 or 30 more books.

The ability to read/understand standard notation will helo a lot. Between Mickey Baker and Jamey Aebersold, I managed to fool a lot of people that I was a jazz guitarist.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I will definitely check out Mickey Baker. From the descriptions here that sounds like where I'd like to be headed.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

My wife is putting in an Amazon order in a couple weeks so I sent her the Amazon link for the Mickey Baker book. Some of the reviews I read says that its assumed that you have a fairly high knowledge of theory as things aren't explained. I was a basic in theory and its been years since I thought about it so it might take me a while to get through this book


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

If you are able to read notation (you don't have to be a master sight-reader), understand how to construct 7th chords, ditto on the major scale and how the other scales are derived from it, and know the note-names on the neck you should be ok with any good comprehensive theory/method book. The caveat is always on the author's intent to edify or distinguish themselves and their methods, as they will. Fundamentally, it's always the same subject with the same materials so if you are strong on the above points, it should always sum up the same.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

guitarman2 said:


> The knowledge of theory is going to make sense to the practical application somewhere down the line. I'd like to dabble in to the jazz world a bit, learn harmony, chord improvisation, etc and eventually apply that to what I play.


I think no matter the book you end up taking, you're going to be fine. The way it's presented might change but the core ideas are the same, it's going from theory to musical idea that can be quite challenging.

It's one thing to know what you can play over a ii-V. It's another thing to make it sounds good. What I've found works great is to use theory as a way to reverse engineer songs or lick you like. You mentioned wanting to dabble into Jazz, it could be quite helpful if you have songs or artists in mind that embodies the kind of style you're after:

1. Jazz is a language, it's much more than a set of scale or theory principles, a key element is to develop an ear for what it sounds like. It's a bit like a French person speaking English, they might get the sentence right, but they won't fool anyone with a thick French accent. 

2. The breadth of musical concepts you'll find in a theory book might exceed by far what you actually need to achieve your musical goals. Knowing what kind of style / artist / sound you're after might help you narrow down the scope of what you need to focus on.

Good luck in your journey, it's a journey I'm on too and it's definitely worth it .

Let us know how you find the Mikey Baker book I might order a copy as well.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

If you want something from our own here in GC, @dgreen also wrote a book about chords and scales. It's called "A Comprehensive Approach To the Study of Scales/Chords and Improvisations for the Advance Guitarist". Send him a message. i have a copy of it and it's an excellent book.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

thanks for the plug! @Chito

Just in case anyone may be interested in my book, I still have approx. 20 -25 copies available to ship. The remaining are for students and future students over the next few years.
Price is $29.50 canadian funds shipped within Canada.
PM if interested.

Here is the original thread from April 2021:








FS: - Guitar instruction Book, Free shipping in Canada


Over the past 5 years of being a member of the CGF I have noticed the same re occurring questions coming up over and over regarding theoretical dilemma's among players. I see so many talented players coming into my studio that just want to clarify or understand musical segments that always...




www.guitarscanada.com





and back to the orignal post,
Brett Willmott's book is excellent. I would suggest having a very good theoretical understanding of music in order to appreciate the book to its fullest.

Mickey Baker Jazz guitar, also very good and an easier study compared to Brett's book (imo)


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Imagine how they'd be advancing if they had your book


----------



## AlexOT (10 mo ago)

dgreen said:


> thanks for the plug! @Chito
> 
> Just in case anyone may be interested in my book, I still have approx. 20 -25 copies available to ship. The remaining are for students and future students over the next few years.
> Price is $29.50 canadian funds shipped within Canada.
> ...


Very interested in your book, looks great.

I used Mickey Baker with a real book, but learned a lot jamming with other musicians. Studying alone out of a book is fantastic, even better combining it with having fun on the instrument (improvising) and jamming!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I started the Mickey Baker jazz book tonight. In the first lesson some of this I know. on the first page chord 6 (D13flat5\flat9) and chord 7 Gmajor7, holy crap there quite a stretch. I can barely reach on my Les Paul scale. Aint gonna happen on my Fender scale guitars. 
Whats a good tip to get the fingers stretched so I can get these chords clear and natural?


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

guitarman2 said:


> Whats a good tip to get the fingers stretched so I can get these chords clear and natural?


Can you share a pic of the voicing ?

Two solutions, change the voicing are keep practicing this voicing slowly by stretching, your finger will eventually get used to it.

Some voicing might sound interesting but they are not necessarily practical in all conditions.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

nothing should be so hard. I'd like to see that voicing too for the D13...since you're getting that flat 9, maybe leave the root out to open up some real estate.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> Whats a good tip to get the fingers stretched so I can get these chords clear and natural?


Capo up a fret or two (or three) until the voicing becomes comfortable, then work your way back down.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Try having a middle finger on your fretting hand that measures 3 1/8" from the base of the valley made when you spread you middle and index finger apart. Some things just aren't possible.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Mine is hardly longer than that, but I also don't think that finger length can really impair one from playing beautifully or prevent one from voicing sophisticated sounding chords.

Someone had posted a video of a petite lady with really small hands playing a classical transcription a few months ago, it was pretty amazing.


I think most stretch chords are facilitated by the index finger, utilizing partial-barre. The index finger takes the rest of the fingers along for the ride, so its faculties cannot be undermined in that regard. The sought-after speed and finesse is hinged on the index finger's command of position shifting.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Mutant_Guitar said:


> Mine is hardly longer than that, but I also don't think that finger length can really impair one from playing beautifully or prevent one from voicing sophisticated sounding chords.
> 
> Someone had posted a video of a petite lady with really small hands playing a classical transcription a few months ago, it was pretty amazing


You have to learn to play to your limitations as I have. There are things I recognize I cannot do. Anything over a 4 fret stretch is not a possibility for me. Limitations in possibility shall not limit my possibilities


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Mark Brown said:


> You have to learn to play to your limitations as I have. There are things I recognize I cannot do. Anything over a 4 fret stretch is not a possibility for me. Limitations in possibility shall not limit my possibilities


If there's a note you need, you never have to go further than 4 frets in longitude and latitude. Sometimes you are smackdab in the middle of those coordinates and you only have to go to the next fret...life is gravy then.


----------

